# Looking For Translation Tudh Dithe Sache Patshah Mal Janam Janam Ki Katie



## linzer (May 21, 2014)

I bought a mp3 of kirtan which has this song on it .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HBT6MLJqIA
  I'm having no luck finding a translation of it or even from which bani it's from. 
 I checked Search Gurbani and Siknet but no luck.
 If someone could lend a hand that would be great.:japosatnamwaheguru:


----------



## aristotle (May 21, 2014)

This Tuk is from Ramkali Ki Vaar authored by Satta and Balwand, and appears on Page 967 of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj....
Link to translation: http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=967&g=1&h=0&r=0&t=2&p=0&k=0&fb=0


----------



## linzer (May 21, 2014)

Arisotle ji
 Thanks so much.


----------

